# Worm Farming



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I read through a few of the threads considering worm farming and I was wondering, how did it work out? For those of you who chose something other than reds, did it produce enough to be viable?
I'm trying to decide what to pick up, as I would love to simply just dig some up if it's worth the work.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've small scale worm farmed as a child. I used make quite a bit of $$$ as a kid.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

We started in the fall with great results. However, we had a terrible cold snap while I was on the road and it killed the little buggers. Forgot to bring them in the garage. We will be trying them again, as they filled three bins full in a short time and really want to try the casings in the garden. Will let you know how round two goes.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

mpguy18 said:


> We started in the fall with great results. However, we had a terrible cold snap while I was on the road and it killed the little buggers. Forgot to bring them in the garage. We will be trying them again, as they filled three bins full in a short time and really want to try the casings in the garden. Will let you know how round two goes.


So, you leave them outside/in the garage? I was thinking for the summer they could be out and about so to speak, but come winter they'll need to be inside. Our garage isn't insulated yet. We're hoping to do it this summer.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I killed my first batch of worms. I kind of forgot about them when I set them outside so I could do some spring cleaning. Dead by the end of the day because it was too hot and sunny.  I ordered another set of red wigglers and so far, so good. I haven't bothered them, haven't overloaded them with food and make sure they are moist but not too wet.

Not too tough to take care of but a lil bit of "chemistry" goes into housing them. I'll let you know in a few months if they are still alive. 

p.s: My compost bin is in my kitchen.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> I killed my first batch of worms. I kind of forgot about them when I set them outside so I could do some spring cleaning. Dead by the end of the day because it was too hot and sunny.  I ordered another set of red wigglers and so far, so good. I haven't bothered them, haven't overloaded them with food and make sure they are moist but not too wet.
> 
> Not too tough to take care of but a lil bit of "chemistry" goes into housing them. I'll let you know in a few months if they are still alive.
> 
> p.s: My compost bin is in my kitchen.


I think I was either planting my worms to deep or to far apart, I never could get them to sprout.  Sorry guys i just couldn't resist.

Seriously small scale worm farming sure could produce some good fishing bait or even a barter item in a post SHTF world.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

oldvet said:


> I think I was either planting my worms to deep or to far apart, I never could get them to sprout.  Sorry guys i just couldn't resist.
> 
> Seriously small scale worm farming sure could produce some good fishing bait or even a barter item in a post SHTF world.


We produce a fair amount of compost able products in our house (the overripe fruit from grocery stores does go somewhere) and so while composting seems like a good idea, it doesn't work so well in winter. Therefore, WORMS!
But seriously, does the kind of worm matter? Can I mix different species? Red and...erm...normal? And has anyone thought about the giant Palouse as a viable option?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Dug up some worms this afternoon. Close to 2 or 3 dozen. I'll keep ya updates with how they do.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I have tried this too.
I had one of those worm farms in the kitchen as long as it didnt smell (it never did). I had also put them outside and the heat got em.
I had the reds, but I ended up putting earthworms in there and they did the same job. 
My thoughts:
Earthworms work fine.
You need a large enough operation to make it worth it, a small bin just aint.
They would pretty much compost anything except meat.
They dont tolerate extremes, heat/cold, and water. It has to be moist but not soaked. My garage was no good in the summer or winter, and I dont really have the room inside the house, which around here is a must.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Toffee said:


> But seriously, does the kind of worm matter? Can I mix different species? Red and...erm...normal? And has anyone thought about the giant Palouse as a viable option?


We use red wigglers, the genepool coming from 3 local farms


----------

